# Iron clay pea's



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

What am I doing wrong? I planted a 1/4 acre of iron clays they are up 18" plus the deer are walking thru the pea's but do not touch them! I have read that deer love them but maybe not.:hair


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

the deer got fat on my cow peas, ate all the tops off the plants. Maybe yours have other foods that are more desirable?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

This time of year, too many acorns and wild greens ... They will tear peas up in June, July... Clover, turnips, and oats are better this time of year...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Deer walked through my garden all year and didn't touch my peas until the hay was cut the second time. Since then they have ate my peas, black beans and limas.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

What gets me is when they eat just the pods and blooms and leave the stalks... Even had 'em eat my okra, pods and leaves, one year...


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for advice I'll let thew go to seed and try again in the spring.
Rick


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I've seen deer just keep peas trimmed to about that height. Come in and eat the new growth off top and leave the old.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't know about peas, but you might want to consider
planting Brussels sprouts. 
One year I had an abundance of Brussels sprouts growing
in the garden. I harvested enough before an early snowfall
in mid October. Brussels sprouts are very cold hardy, still
Good under the snow . They get sweeter after frosts. 
It was like a deer magnet. The deer came in chewing down
the sprouts. They were all over that patch until they cleaned 
it out . They really loved it. The variety is Oliver.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like the folks who plant an extra row of cabbage for the moose...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe they need a little enticing.Broadcast a couple of five gallon buckets of yellow shelled corn in those peas for a quick fix.

Around here when they hear those acorns falling,shelled corn and sex is about all that will get their attention.

After a couple of frosts, oats,turnips or forage radishes works for me if the acorns are gone.


----------

